# 2006 Outback 23rs End Cap Seperation Issues



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Anybody had issues with the rear end cap pulling away from the body?????
I went camping this past weekend and after we pulled the Queen bed slide out I noticed that there 
was a quarter inch to half inch gap between the main body panel and the rear panel, apparently
the top bracket for the queen bed support is attached to a 2x2 board that runs the width of the back end.
When the bed is pushed back in for travel the gap is not as bad, but you can see that it has pulled away.
It goes back to the dealer Tuesday. Anybody had this issue? Any ideas on if it can be repaired to factory
specs? I must say I am dissapointed to say the least.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Only one other that is similar that I have heard of. It was the end cap for the queen slide not the main body itself. I believe the repair can be made easily and will not be noticeable when done.

What does it look like from the inside? Is the separation visible?


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Only one other that is similar that I have heard of. It was the end cap for the queen slide not the main body itself. I believe the repair can be made easily and will not be noticeable when done.
> 
> What does it look like from the inside? Is the separation visible?


It is not noticable from the inside or from inside the storage compartment that is below the couch.

I just got back from dropping it off at the dealer. It is going to be at least a week before they can get it in to look at it, then they have to fix it (I hope). Fortunately, we will be vacationing in Gulf Shores next week and will not be needing the Outback for a couple weeks.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

First I've heard of this one. Hope the dealer can take care of you fairly quickly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mandy,

I am having a hard time picturing this. Are you saying the rear wall is seperating from the side wall?
I know it is at the dealers now, but a picture or two would sure help
(Which, of course, we can't post right now!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, the rear wall and side wall are seperating at the corner, you can see the edge of the fiberglass on the side wall when the bed is extended. Sorry, no pictures. I did not have the camera when camping and did not think about it before I took to dealer. In hindsight I should have gotten pictures just for documentation purposes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mandy1 said:


> Yes, the rear wall and side wall are seperating at the corner, you can see the edge of the fiberglass on the side wall when the bed is extended.










That does not sound good at all! The good news is that as bad as it looks (and that is a major problem), the fix itself should be fairly easy. Without having seen it, it would seem the rear panel was just not fastened to the aluminum frame sufficently. That ought to be a pretty quick fix. At least, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it is!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rr3a (Mar 16, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, the rear wall and side wall are seperating at the corner, you can see the edge of the fiberglass on the side wall when the bed is extended.










That does not sound good at all! The good news is that as bad as it looks (and that is a major problem), the fix itself should be fairly easy. Without having seen it, it would seem the rear panel was just not fastened to the aluminum frame sufficently. That ought to be a pretty quick fix. At least, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it is!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I had this same problem on my Outback and the dealer took out the short screws and replaced them with longer ones and recaulked and no more problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Still under warranty?


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes it is still under warranty, thankfully.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mandy1 said:


> Yes it is still under warranty, thankfully.


I'd hold off on taking it in for just this, but I would call the dealer and have them document the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

mandy1 said:


> Anybody had issues with the rear end cap pulling away from the body?????
> I went camping this past weekend and after we pulled the Queen bed slide out I noticed that there
> was a quarter inch to half inch gap between the main body panel and the rear panel, apparently
> the top bracket for the queen bed support is attached to a 2x2 board that runs the width of the back end.
> ...


 hello im the guy who had the wall seperation that sound just like yours.a got all mad and made some sour posts . my trailer went back to dealer 4x.1st they rplaced molding 2ndx they put bigger molding 3rd they took moldin off and put in longer screws. did not work ether after that i was fed up with my ob 4th timethey took out all old / new screws on back and put in new thin nuts bolts and gusset plates . now nothing will take my out back from me i love it . also i thought it was the weight of me and my queen bunk but is was tthe aluimnum back supports keystone and out back said they never herd of this .but i searched the web for ob dealers and called there service dept.1 out of 5 have herd of it or delt with it . mine was used and it was not bought at a ob dealer if you want more info email [email protected] good luck and dont get mad like me .it can be fixed kenny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kio63 said:


> hello im the guy who had the wall seperation that sound just like yours.a got all mad and made some sour posts . my trailer went back to dealer 4x.1st they rplaced molding 2ndx they put bigger molding 3rd they took moldin off and put in longer screws. did not work ether after that i was fed up with my ob 4th timethey took out all old / new screws on back and put in new thin nuts bolts and gusset plates . now nothing will take my out back from me i love it . also i thought it was the weight of me and my queen bunk but is was tthe aluimnum back supports keystone and out back said they never herd of this .but i searched the web for ob dealers and called there service dept.1 out of 5 have herd of it or delt with it . mine was used and it was not bought at a ob dealer if you want more info email [email protected] good luck and dont get mad like me .it can be fixed kenny


Yup, Getting mad never solves the problem, and only makes us feel worse. Work the issue and stay on it and there is always a solution!









That said, I will admit I get mad now and then myself, so who am I to talk? shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Gilligan strikes again !!!

Finally heard from the dealer on Wednesday and they have supposedly fixed my 23rs.
According to the service guy- "There were only two screws holding the rear to the frame and 
there should be at least a half dozen" I would think at least 6 would have been nice.
Anyway, I was told that they checked the other side to verify the same mistake had not been made
there as well. I hopefully will be picking it up on Saturday and will check it out before bringing it 
home. I can not wait to get camping again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting your trailer back.

Wow..can't believe they missed that many screws...Yikes!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on getting your trailer back.
> 
> Wow..can't believe they missed that many screws...Yikes!!!


I can picture Gilligan...burritttttttttttt ...burritttttttttt puts in another one...goes on coffee break and thinks he put them all in and adds trim or whatever is next.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

mandy1,

Just for the record I have the same thing on my 21RS. Haven't gotten a chance to take it back to the "stealer yet" but I will call this week. I removed the plastic piece inside of the bracket. One of the screws is loose. I know this is Outback heresy but they don't make them as good as Fleetwood. I'm sticking with that.


----------



## dilbertdonald (Aug 10, 2006)

I suspect that this problem occurs more often than dealers realize. My 2006 21RS just returned from the dealer after the 2nd attempt to fix this problem. Looks fixed but won't know for sure until after the next trip.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just found this problem cleaning my 21RS. I would have never have noticed it if I haven't pulled the slide out to clean after camping. I hope I get an easy resolution to this problem.


----------

